# Steam Users Thread



## beehdaubs (Aug 5, 2009)

Well, as most of you know, there are both 360 gamertag and PSN ID exchange threads.  Yet I still haven't seen a Steam exchange thread.  So, here you go.  With enough people, this thread could become a central hub for PC users, and we might possibly hold a few private TF2 matches.

*Steam users-*

TBT Name  ---              Steam Name

bdubs2594 ---                    bdubs2594
Nikoking ---                       Nikoking1234
Gerardo781 --- Gerardo783
Trikki --- TrikkiSnipes
Ipodawesum --- OmegaAlphaBeta
DracoRoar --- DracoRoar
Placktor --- Placktor
Samwich --- SamMcGlone
Riri --- Pyromaniac
Conor --- Boygooner
KingKombat --- KingKombat
AverageSean --- roflSean
#Garrett --- GarrettTF2
Dr.B --- Zestysauce
Xeladude --- AlecksXela
AndyB --- atomic_yeti
Tom --- dctppenn
pear40 --- pear40
Sporge27 --- Sporge
cornman64 --- cornman64
Kolvo --- Kolvo
-Ryan- --- _RoGarr_
Caleb --- Caleb118
Miranda --- lemonmis                             
Peso --- Viridasas


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm Nikoking1234 on Steam 

We could have just bumped my PC thread..  lul


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I'm NikokingMuch? On steam  .
> 
> We could have just bumped my PC thread..  lul


Is that your original name that you first chose when you started?  Because a changed name doesn't count.  You have to use your base name.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edited it with base name  .

EDIT: Also, when sean gets TF2 Installed let's do some matches  .


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm Gerardo783 on Steam.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 5, 2009)

TrikkiSnipes-Steam


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 5, 2009)

OmegaMikorz
when i get the money im buyin TF2 from steam.

should i get Gmod with it?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 5, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> OmegaMikorz
> when i get the money im buyin TF2 from steam.
> 
> should i get Gmod with it?


Before you do anything make sure TF2 will work on your computer.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 5, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i checked. like 8 times. it should work perfectly fine.


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 5, 2009)

ipodawesum said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won't get much out of Gmod if you just have TF2 to work with it. I suggest getting HL2 with Gmod.


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 6, 2009)

I am Acro on Steam.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> ipodawesum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orange Box + GMod gives you all the Portal, HL2, and TF2 items.  And TF2 items are great for posing.


----------



## Placktor (Aug 6, 2009)

My Stead ID is Placktor


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea but HL2 is recommended if you want to build more things than just posing. So yes. The Orange Box is worth it.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 6, 2009)

i dont know if i have the space for gmod with tf2.sooo i dont know if ill get it. but i am getting TF2.


----------



## SamXX (Aug 6, 2009)

SamMcGlone is mine.


----------



## Riri (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm Pyromaniac on steam.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 6, 2009)

Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


Me.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


after i sell my game on ebay.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 6, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


I do.  .


----------



## SamXX (Aug 7, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


Me. And it finally works :]


----------



## AndyB (Aug 7, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


I "do"


----------



## Conor (Aug 7, 2009)

Get me on that list 
Steam name: Boygooner.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, totally don't add me. :B

And to everyone else, I have Team Fortress 2.
For god's saskes look at my avatar :/


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


Yes, I do.


----------



## Conor (Aug 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Seems like we have a decent amount of people here so let's take a tally.  Who here has Team Fortress 2?


Me.


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 8, 2009)

New account. OmegaAlphaBeta


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2009)

roflSean. And I've got TF2.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 8, 2009)

Here we go, who is ready for a nice TBT private match tonight?  If we can get at least 4+ people, I'll get the server up and running.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Here we go, who is ready for a nice TBT private match tonight?  If we can get at least 4+ people, I'll get the server up and running.


I'll try to play, when I get into most servers it crashes for me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 8, 2009)

GarrettTF2


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 8, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> GarrettTF2


Accept


----------



## Gnome (Aug 8, 2009)

STEAMFAG REPORTING IN SIR!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 8, 2009)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havn't bought it yet so I may change any name thoughts?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, I've added everyone in this thread.  TF2 match is postponed until we can get more people.  Just post if you wanna play tonight.

EDIT: Just log onto Steam if you're ready to play.  I'm going to make a chatroom to get everything more organized.


----------



## Dr.B (Aug 8, 2009)

My Steam name is Zestysauce although I can't really play TF2 that well cause my PC isen't very good.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 8, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Okay, I've added everyone in this thread.  TF2 match is postponed until we can get more people.  Just post if you wanna play tonight.
> 
> EDIT: Just log onto Steam if you're ready to play.  I'm going to make a chatroom to get everything more organized.


Could you say when it will begin? Because I can start around 11:00 PM Eastern time.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 9, 2009)

So it's postponed?
:0


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> So it's postponed?
> :0


Yeah, nobody was logging on.  It was just me and Gerard for a few minutes, then some other people started joining, but then I had to call it off.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 9, 2009)

I think I'm going to change my name

QUESTION

 If I make a Stream account and I buy TF2 when I'm playing is that the name everyone will see?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 9, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to change my name
> 
> QUESTION
> 
> If I make a Stream account and I buy TF2 when I'm playing is that the name everyone will see?


You do realize that your name "GarrettTF2" is only your base name, right?  There is a nickname feature in Steam that allows you to use a different name for everything.

Your base name will remain the same, yet everyone who talks with you will see that new name you've provided.  You need your basename for a lot of stuff, however.  *So don't forget it.*  When friends add you, they have to add your base name, not your nickname, and you have to login with your base name.

How do I change my nickname?
Open up Steam > File > Settings > Friends > Nickname

Remember to apply the changes and hit ok.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 9, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see the file tab


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 9, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you not see file?  IT IS RIGHT THERE!

EDIT:  Not my steam, just found it online as an example of where the file tab is.

RIGHT DOWN HERE
See it?  Right below this text.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay everyone add me.

But who is Alphaomgea? person? 

I don't know my name 

Nickname Garrett

It's either Garretttf2 or gsw1996 =P what did you add bdubs?


----------



## ipodawesum (Aug 9, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Okay everyone add me.
> 
> But who is Alphaomgea? person?
> 
> ...


i'm OmegaAlphaBeta.
look at the chart,lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 9, 2009)

Okay I got my name and I can play TF2 tomorrow : D

Name Garretttf2


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 11, 2009)

Depends what time you guys are gonna be playing. Can it be tomorrow? My PC isn't finished yet and I have to play on my friend's PC. (I have my Mac right now)


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 12, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Depends what time you guys are gonna be playing. Can it be tomorrow? My PC isn't finished yet and I have to play on my friend's PC. (I have my Mac right now)


This. Kinda. Ya see I have GMT time so that can kinda ruin things... :/


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 12, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*censored.3.0*.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 12, 2009)

Hmm, do I want random people on TBT to add me?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Hmm, do I want random people on TBT to add me?


No need to act so good for yourself...

Also, I'm getting TF2 tonight...

So my user will prolly  be AlecksLolwut.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Hmm, do I want random people on TBT to add me?


I suggest you don't.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, well post when you have confirmed that really is your Steam name.




			
				AverageSean said:
			
		

> > Hmm, do I want random people on TBT to add me?
> 
> 
> I suggest you don't.


Because you and Niko invite me to a chatroom every 3 seconds >=O
Teehee


----------



## Gnome (Aug 12, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was only the first day. 

I felt a rush to tell everyone. lulz.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I meant by that is I don't want to start getting friend requests by people I don't know.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 12, 2009)

Get a TBT team. Sort of a clan war, but just TBT members on one team. It'd be more fun in that way, cooperating and all.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 12, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Get a TBT team. Sort of a clan war, but just TBT members on one team. It'd be more fun in that way, cooperating and all.


I would prefer all of the users on TBT to have a scrimmage between each other rather than all of us be on a single team.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 12, 2009)

I do have an old TBT steam group..

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/tbtsteam


----------



## Away236 (Aug 12, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Away236 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok


----------



## Conor (Aug 12, 2009)

I can't accept friend requests atm because I need to re-install steam onto my desktop once I get my new graphics card up and running.


----------



## KingKombat (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes Furry Sparks, god knows if one of us is a pedo :O


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 12, 2009)

KingKombat said:
			
		

> Yes Furry Sparks, god knows if one of us is a pedo :O


Wha? I just don't like my friends list filled with random people I've never talked to.

And I think 16 might be a little too old for a pedo.


----------



## Away236 (Aug 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> KingKombat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you, that I wouldn't want my friends list filled with strangers, but 16 is NOT too old for a pedo...at all, it's actually quite young.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 13, 2009)

K.

My steam account is AlecksLolwut.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> K.
> 
> My steam account is AlecksLolwut.


That steam account does not exist.  Use your base name, not your nickname.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 13, 2009)

Away236 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they'd go more for the 12-14ish kids.

And I already had some random furry add me as a friend and ask me to be his/her/hir yiff mate. >_>


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 14, 2009)

Classless update is out.  CP_Yukon is an awesome map, btw.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 14, 2009)

Atomic_Yeti
Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 14, 2009)

dctppenn

I got Team Fortress 2, Team Fortress Classic, and all the Half Life games.


----------



## Conor (Aug 15, 2009)

For the 3rd time in 4 months I might finally be able to play TF2 again.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 15, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> dctppenn
> 
> I got Team Fortress 2, Team Fortress Classic, and all the Half Life games.


Ohoho, big spender.

You're lucky that weekend deal was in effect.  You must've saved about $30, hehe.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 16, 2009)

I've fixed my laptop so I can probably get away with Half Life 2 now.
So, maybe I'll have to buy it soon.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh yeah, and I made a Steam group to organize us even better, instead of having to post all our game announcements on here.  I've sent out invitations to all of you, so accept them whenever you want...or not  :r


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and I made a Steam group to organize us even better, instead of having to post all our game announcements on here.  I've sent out invitations to all of you, so accept them whenever you want...or not  :r


No invite for me? </3


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't think this type of thing would appeal to you D=

Kay, well I'll send an invite.


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, and I made a Steam group to organize us even better, instead of having to post all our game announcements on here.  I've sent out invitations to all of you, so accept them whenever you want...or not  :r


I accepted.  PCFags Unite!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Aug 16, 2009)

K, my ID is AlecksXela.

TF2 freezes at briefing screen, after it takes 15 mibutes to download client info and etc ._.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> K, my ID is AlecksXela.
> 
> TF2 freezes at briefing screen, after it takes 15 mibutes to download client info and etc ._.


Yeah, that's normal.  Source games always freeze for about a minute when you're at the briefing screen.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2009)

*is slowly becoming PCfaggish*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it normal for it to lag like hell during a match?


----------



## NikoKing (Aug 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that sometimes happens on user made servers.  I got d/ced without even shooting someone before on this one server.  Crazy stuff if you ask me :S .


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 16, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even though it happens to me on all servers?


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what? TF2?  You're computer probably can't run it 100%.  Try changing the resolution to 800x600 and tone down some of the settings.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Aug 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, alright. It said something earlier, but it went away faster than I could read it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 16, 2009)

k, I changed my mind after I saw the name ._.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> k, I changed my mind after I saw the name ._.


Teehee.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> k, I changed my mind after I saw the name ._.


Because whalrus *censored.2.0* is an improvement.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 16, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, it actually is.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


derp


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2009)

lolwalrus.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 16, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justin may have made the group, but that's not who came up with the idea/name/any of that stuff =r.


----------



## beehdaubs (Aug 16, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> lolwalrus.


With an "h".  It makes all the difference...?


----------



## -C*- (Aug 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because who thought of it matters.

I'm not like you guys, I don't judge something based on who was behind it. :V


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even in that group so I don't care. ;D


----------



## Furry Sparks (Aug 16, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I just thought that you hated it because you hate jubs so much that you hated the group name.


----------



## -C*- (Aug 16, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> -C*- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.

It's just a convenient coincidence.  A conveniendence. c:


----------



## Conor (Aug 17, 2009)

I need help :I

I just bought the Half Life 1 Anthology pack and paid for it, after that nothing happened.
I didn't receive any game download or anything :I

EDIT: Nevermind, problem solved


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 4, 2009)

For all those that care, my Steam ID is aarondude56.


----------



## Pear (Sep 10, 2009)

I just got one. I'm pear40.


----------



## Clown Town (Sep 10, 2009)

it was funny

i while back i versed #Garrett and i had 350 ping
i got headshot after headshot then domination... then disconected...
with 350 ping getting headshots on scouts is *censored.3.0*ing hard


----------



## AndyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd give this a little nudge. Seen as TF2 got a new update recently... maybe got some other users to get it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 19, 2009)

holy *censored.2.0* wat this is old

Well anyways, new people are always welcome I guess.  The steam group is...dead.  I'm pretty much the only person (besides KingKombat, RiiRii, and Draco) that actually plays TF2 anymore.  Torchlight is on sale though.  That's a good game.  Pretty similar to Diablo.


----------



## Pear (Dec 19, 2009)

My computer no longer sucks, so I add me if you want. I'm pear40.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> holy *censored.2.0* wat this is old
> 
> Well anyways, new people are always welcome I guess.  The steam group is...dead.  I'm pretty much the only person (besides KingKombat, RiiRii, and Draco) that actually plays TF2 anymore.  Torchlight is on sale though.  That's a good game.  Pretty similar to Diablo.


I hardly am able to go on my dad's computer which is the only computer I can play TF2 on D: .


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 19, 2009)

Oooooo I'm on steam

I just go by Sporge on there.

I don't think my laptop runs tf2... so I gotta wait until after break to get back on


----------



## PaJami (Dec 19, 2009)

I just made an account today, cornman64. Add me if you want, I have Prince of Persia: Sands of Time and a TF2 weekend demo downloading.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> holy *censored.2.0* wat this is old
> 
> Well anyways, new people are always welcome I guess.  The steam group is...dead.  I'm pretty much the only person (besides KingKombat, RiiRii, and Draco) that actually plays TF2 anymore.  Torchlight is on sale though.  That's a good game.  Pretty similar to Diablo.


i play tf2 occasionally.

but stop once my graphics card goes ghey on me

Adding Jami


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

I might be out of the loop on these sort of things, but there's a free TF2 weekend this weekend =0


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 19, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> I might be out of the loop on these sort of things, but there's a free TF2 weekend this weekend =0


what? You can buy it for free?


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Play it free for the weekend


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What she said.


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a man

T-T

Or well adolescent male


----------



## Nic (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check one more time, you may have been neutered at birth. ;0


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good ._.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the beauty of it.

=B


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you calling me beautiful 

Or that clown person


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k, I'm downloading it now.


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can take that any way you want =}


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think I'm hot smart funny and the best person in the world and will give me 5 dollars to sleep with your mom.

?


----------



## John102 (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Numner (Dec 19, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds mighty painful


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 19, 2009)

Numner said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get the hell out of my topic, maggot.


----------



## ipodawesum (Dec 19, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> holy *censored.2.0* wat this is old
> 
> Well anyways, new people are always welcome I guess.  The steam group is...dead.  I'm pretty much the only person (besides KingKombat, RiiRii, and Draco) that actually plays TF2 anymore.  Torchlight is on sale though.  That's a good game.  Pretty similar to Diablo.


w-w-w-w-what? you dare disinclude me?


----------



## Numner (Dec 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Numner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really shouldn't be letting maggots in your topic in the first place master dubs


----------



## Sporge27 (Dec 20, 2009)

Maggots?  They deserve a bazooka to the face!

ADD ME! MAGGOTS!


----------



## //RUN.exe (Dec 20, 2009)

Killing Floor is so much better than L4D and L4D2 it's ridiculous.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Killing Floor is so much better than L4D and L4D2 it's ridiculous.


The first video of that I see has Andy in it.

:r


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy...in killing floor?  wat?
Now I get it  B)    OHTS RAININ MUNNY

Anyways, I've been hearing Defense Alliance 2 is pretty good.  It's a mod off of Killing Floor so I guess it's time for me to pick it up.


----------



## Draco Roar (Dec 20, 2009)

Lovin' the new TF2 weapons. Although with the Eyelander & Chargin' Targe, the Demoman doesn't really seem like a Demoman anymore...


----------



## AndyB (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes... I'm in Killing Floor.
Also, added Sporge.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Lovin' the new TF2 weapons. Although with the Eyelander & Chargin' Targe, the Demoman doesn't really seem like a Demoman anymore...


Melee demoman > normal demoman

I was playing on ctf_doublecross last night and I was getting so many kills.  And with each kill from the sword, I started getting faster.  By the time I got killed, I was moving pretty close to scout speed.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he's literally in the video. o-0


----------



## Hiro (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm _RoGarr_ on STEAM.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN5CHA8p0u4

Unless there's another AndyB.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2009)

Doctor said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN5CHA8p0u4
> 
> Unless there's another AndyB.


Andy got a free copy of the game because he did the voice acting for all the characters.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Doctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8D


----------



## AndyB (Dec 20, 2009)

Holy *censored.2.0*... hahaha, that's awesome. 
I use a different name on steam anyway.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 20, 2009)

Ok, well I'm off to try out the update.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 20, 2009)

DOSH DOSH DOSH
BARBEQUE TONIGHT?
BOSH BOSH BOSH


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 20, 2009)

Just bought Torchlight.  Can't wait to play it.  I heard it's just like Diablo.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 23, 2009)

With the recent steam sales... that's got to have tempted some people with something.
So what did you all buy/gift?


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting some games after Christmas with the sale going on, the one that stands out most to me is Monkey Island, but honestly there's like a dozen games I want to get.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 23, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about getting some games after Christmas with the sale going on, the one that stands out most to me is Monkey Island, but honestly there's like a dozen games I want to get.


I was thinking about getting that at one point, looks good. And I know, this sale makes me want to get so much. D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 23, 2009)

Just started playing STALKER.  The enviroment is so alive.  It's pretty cool.  I'm walking along the road and see a pack of wild dogs cross the path in front of me and run into a radiation patch on my right which kills them all.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 23, 2009)

Bought: Borderlands
Gifted: Braid


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 23, 2009)

So after about 2 hours of straight S.T.A.L.K.E.R. action, I have to say this game is *censored.3.0*ing great.  Seriously you guys.  It's only 2 dollars.  Do yourself a favor and just pick this up.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm back on steam  .  Also, I might buy some games :O .


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 1, 2010)

Just bought Team Fortress Classic.

Learning Spy, but I use Scout and HWGuy for now.

If you wanna face me, hit me up on steam ;D


----------



## AndyB (Jan 4, 2010)

Tempted to go for one last spalsh on the sales... but I really shouldn't! D: 
Curse you steam!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 4, 2010)

Curse you Steam, not processing my Audiosurf and IL-2 purchase! D;

Should have jumped on that earlier.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 4, 2010)

I've only really been playing TF2, Braid and Machinarium. Andy gifted me Braid and Machinarium =)


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 4, 2010)

:veryhappy:

I need a new game... Someone recommend anything below 15 bucks?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 4, 2010)

That melee battle was fun today.  I'd actually look forward to doing that again.



> I need a new game... Someone recommend anything below 15 bucks?


A little late to be asking that.  I mean, pretty much every game on Steam was below 15 bucks during the sale.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 4, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> That melee battle was fun today.  I'd actually look forward to doing that again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wanted to get CS:S to play with an irl friend, but I had just bought TFC, and my mother said I couldn't buy anything more..

But I'll take any game really.
I feel like I can take on anything since I finally found a driver update (impossible to find, Intel discontinued the product.)


----------



## AndyB (Jan 4, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> That melee battle was fun today.  I'd actually look forward to doing that again.


I would punch several children to have my laptop run TF2. ):


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 4, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you know what's the general problem?

Well, Bryko says it was his RAM (intergrated video card as well), and Ipod said it was his video card..

=r

But yeah, I'd love to play without a BSoD every time I even click my mouse in-game.


----------



## Caleb (Jan 4, 2010)

My Steam username that you have to add is Caleb118, but my display name is Cable Guy.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2010)

Ya'll had a TF2 match, next time tell me. :0


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone have Eternal Silence?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 4, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Ya'll had a TF2 match, next time tell me. :0


We'll tell you in 4 years.  That's the next time you'll logon.


Added you onto the list, Caleb.


----------



## Peso (Jan 7, 2010)

i'm saving up money for a new desktop.i'm gonna download steam and tf2 once i get it.


----------



## Sporge27 (Jan 8, 2010)

I was upset not being able to play tf2 all break, but I played until 6 am the other day...


----------



## AndyB (Jan 8, 2010)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I was upset not being able to play tf2 all break, but I played until 6 am the other day...


I saw you got a nice few achievements with it.


----------



## Miranda (Jan 13, 2010)

Dubs add me to the list lol I just realized I never said to do that haha
lemonmis


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

So, anyone up for some late night Deeaefdoo?


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 17, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> So, anyone up for some late night Deeaefdoo?


Yeah, sure.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2010)

k.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2010)

Nevermind, my TF2 is being *****y. D:<


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jan 19, 2010)

just ordered counter strike sauce.

I think it comes with DoD:S


----------



## Hiro (Jan 21, 2010)

Who here plays Gmod?


----------



## SamXX (Jan 21, 2010)

xela. said:
			
		

> just ordered counter strike sauce.
> 
> I think it comes with DoD:S


Mmm, Sauce.


----------



## Pear (Jan 21, 2010)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Who here plays Gmod?


I do.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 21, 2010)

-Ryan- said:
			
		

> Who here plays Gmod?


When I get the chance, of course I do.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jan 21, 2010)

*censored.3.0* YEAH COMPANY OF HEROES 75 PERCENT OFF


----------



## Peso (Jan 26, 2010)

Add me to that list. My user name is Viridasas


----------



## Pear (Feb 9, 2010)

I just got Counter Strike Source, Day of Defeat Source, and HL2 deathmatch. Anyone wanna play? I also got  a CSS and DOD guest pass, for anyone that wants one.


----------



## Peso (Feb 10, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> I just got Counter Strike Source, Day of Defeat Source, and HL2 deathmatch. Anyone wanna play? I also got  a CSS and DOD guest pass, for anyone that wants one.


So is a guest pass like a free trial? I'm still kinda new to Steam. 
Sadly I haven't downloaded or played any games on Steam.


----------



## Peso (Feb 10, 2010)

I'll take the CSS guest pass,but I won't use it until this weekend.


----------



## Pear (Feb 10, 2010)

Peso said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, a guest pass is where you get full access to a game for 3 days.
And sure, you can have it this weekend.


----------



## Peso (Feb 10, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.Now I need to find out if my grandma's computer is still working and I'll be set.If it isn't working you can send it to me another weekend.


----------



## Peso (Feb 10, 2010)

I just found out that my grandma's computor isn't working so maybe another weekend you could send it?


----------



## Numner (Feb 10, 2010)

/Valve is kickass

But I'm broke ;-;


----------



## Gnome (Apr 2, 2010)

anyone up for some deeaefdoo? (TF2)


----------

